# Meet Spinter :) Lots of pics!



## Beatle4

This is Splinter I am not sure what kind of rat she is but she is gray with some tints of orange and brown within her fur she has a white belly and
a little white spot on her side. I got Splinter at a pet store. Splinter is one lucky little rodent...seriously they sold the rats for snake food as well. I saved a ratty and I think that's good. I have had Splinter for eight months I got her as a baby at 5 weeks. Her and I formed a bond. On the ferry ride home the first day we met. The first thing I did was hold her to my heart.
and the first thing Splinter did was climb up my shoulder and sleep there for the rest of the ride. She is very sweet and friendly and spends hardly
anytime in her cage but i got this new rabbit cage for her and she LOVES IT I put old casset drawers in there and she loves to hide all her little treats 
in the compartments! and sleep under a towel. Somenights Splinter and I sleep together in bed I wake up with a little ratty burrowed into me. It's so
adorable. Here are some pictures of her. I don't have baby pics because I didn't have a camera yet. I did but they got lost on my old computer and taken with a bad webcam Anyways I hope you enjoy the pics!



My prized shot of Splinter resting on my headphones I the reflection
in the window to get the picture accurate. 

Cute. Splinter is a tiny little girl.

Splinter and I having a nap

Splinter and I on BC Ferries. I would have been kicked down to the car deck!
if we got caught! She had a small cage in a sports bag that i hid her in.

Best friends!

Looking for a treat....She did have a TINY piece.

Sleepy girl wants to stay in her cage 

Squint

Washing her face. Keep'n it sanitary 

Aww.. That little rodent


----------



## Alyssa_Rat

Aww shes just adorable!!! I love her color(ing) also.. its pretty neat.
Welcome to the forum!!

Idk what to call your rat but i think shes an Agoutie Berkshire Dumbo.. although im not shure about the dumbo part... are hers ears on the top of her head or on the sides?? ((if there on the sides shes a dumbo)).

I have Alyssa an Amarican Blue Variegated Double Rex Baldy Dumbo and TempleTon a Charcol Grey Variegated Rex ((both rescued from pets stores before being fed to a snake))... Rats dont actually have breeds they are determined by there color and variation but its ok i do the same thing.. i acationaly call the rats colors and variations "Breeds".

Be sure to post more pics of Spinter all the time ((if you can)) and to share any storys of her and ask any questions!!


----------



## Inesita

Aw, Spineter is adorable!


----------



## Forensic

Definitely an agouti, there... Agoutis naturally have white-gray tummies, so unless it's very white, she's probably an Agouti self, not a berkshire. The ears seem to tilt up, maybe standard earred?

Does Splinter have a rat-friend?


----------



## DonnaK

Adorable! I love the first picture


----------



## Beatle4

Splinter doesn't have a rat freind. She has never been with any rats since I got her at the pet store. I wanted to get her a freind but Splinter is very possessive over me. She has bitten three dogs and drew blood on my sister-in-laws chihwawa She will take on any dog and attack them. She bit my mom's Yorkie pup three times and nipped at Holly's Heels (Holly is a miniature Australian shepherd). The Yorkie was asking for it coming into my room and stealing my things (Pencils, erasers, socks) Splinter has bitten people because of possessiveness. She gets all bitey when she's in heat other than that she loves people and wants nothing more than to be with them. I will discuss this behavior in the Rat Behavior forum.
Splinter doesn't like it when strangers touch her head I think that's why she bites.


----------



## Stephanie

She is ADORABLE!! looks like my jackson rat!! she is a regualr agouti girl (the best in my opinion) she has high top ears too not dumbos but my goodness you can see how much you two love each other!!


----------



## Forensic

I think she bites because she's scared of the strange people and the big toothy things!


----------



## Nazarath

*she is super cute, see if you can get her a buddy. Maybe you can find a rescue? and worlk out a deal to return the rescue if they don't get along? all you do is go through QT and then let them live in their own cages next to each other for a few days or a week whatever works for them. Then you can let them meet in the bath tub and nutral turf, you can have a water bottle ready to spray if anyone gets ruff. Then if the meetings go well you clean the whole cage out so theres not any one rats smell in it and then you can move them in together. Donnak has a topic on her introductions, want me to find it for you?? *


----------



## fallinstar

aww so cute!


----------



## Vixie

Beatle4 said:


> Splinter doesn't have a rat freind. She has never been with any rats since I got her at the pet store. I wanted to get her a freind but Splinter is very possessive over me. She has bitten three dogs and drew blood on my sister-in-laws chihwawa She will take on any dog and attack them. She bit my mom's Yorkie pup three times and nipped at Holly's Heels (Holly is a miniature Australian shepherd). The Yorkie was asking for it coming into my room and stealing my things (Pencils, erasers, socks) Splinter has bitten people because of possessiveness. She gets all bitey when she's in heat other than that she loves people and wants nothing more than to be with them. I will discuss this behavior in the Rat Behavior forum.
> Splinter doesn't like it when strangers touch her head I think that's why she bites.


Errr....this shouldn't deter you from finding her a girlfriend. Yorkies were created to chase and kill rats....seperate immediately and ban the two from meeting again.

Once proper introductions have been completed, your girl should have no problems sharing her mommy with a friend.


----------



## Beatle4

Yeah I should try. I'm Splinters best freind but it is now the summer and getting too hot to have her in my shirt on on me all day. The Winter was different I had layers and layers to hide her under. It's hard to hide a ratty wearing only a tank top. And I already have a volunteer job and two part time jobs AND getting another part time job in July. I am far to busy to give Splinter my full attention and can't take her with me like I could. You are right. I will look into this.


----------

